# διά ή δια;



## Costas (Nov 25, 2012)

Ασήμαντο ίσως το θέμα. Τέλος πάντων: τα δύο λεξικά, ΛΚΝ και ΛΝΕΓ, έχουν και τα δύο "διά", με τόνο. Ο γούγλης βγάζει σαφώς περισσότερα άτονα, η δε Λεξιλογία επαμφοτερίζει.
Παρά το ότι τα λεξικά τού βάζουν τόνο, εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να παίρνει τόνο το "δια" και να μην τονίζεται το "μια". Καταλαβαίνω τον τόνο στο "σκιά", αφού προφέρεται "σκϊά", αλλά το "διά" δεν προφέρεται "δΪά", οπότε θα συνεχίσω να το γράφω άτονο.


----------



## elimeli (Nov 25, 2012)

Η πρόθεση διά είναι αρχαία. Ο Μπαμπινιώτης γράφει ότι "το νεοελληνικό για αποτελεί φωνολογική εξέλιξη του αρχαίου διά". Πίσω από τη συγκεκριμένη ορθογραφία προφανώς κρύβεται η λογική ότι είναι αρχαίος τύπος, που πέρασε αυτούσιος στην καθαρεύουσα (στη δημοτική υπάρχει το για), οπότε κρατάει τον τόνο του, κι ας συμπροφέρονται τα -ια. Εγώ σε κάθε περίπτωση το τονίζω.


----------



## Costas (Nov 25, 2012)

Καλωσήρθες!
Καταλαβαίνω. Ωστόσο στη δική μου λογική δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ πολλές αρχές τονισμού. Ή εφαρμόζω το κριτήριο της συμπροφοράς και ξέρω τι κάνω σε όλες τις λέξεις που χρησιμοποιώ, ή παρεμβάλλω ένα δεύτερο κριτήριο, που αφορά την καταγωγή της κάθε λέξης του νεοελληνικού λεξιλογίου, και δεν ξέρω τι κάνω γιατί δεν ξέρω ποιο κριτήριο υπερισχύει κάθε φορά.


----------



## elimeli (Nov 25, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα. Δίκιο έχεις, αλλά η γλώσσα μας είναι γεμάτη τέτοιες "ανακολουθίες", δηλαδή αρχαίους τύπους που χρησιμοποιούνται ως είχαν, εφόσον πέρασαν αβίαστα (ή βεβιασμένα) στα σύγχρονα συμφραζόμενα. Π.χ. _πόσω μάλλον_, _δηλοί_, _εν τοις πράγμασι _κτλ. (δηλαδή ουκ έστιν αριθμός, για να πετάξω κι εγώ το αρχαιοπρεπές μου).


----------



## Costas (Nov 25, 2012)

Δεν έχω πρόβλημα με τους αρχαίους τύπους, και τους χρησιμοποιώ ο ίδιος αρκετά, ιδίως όταν συνομιλώ με μορφωμένους γλωσσικά ανθρώπους, και επίσης στις μεταφράσεις μου. Ωστόσο το ζήτημα των κανόνων τονισμού είναι διαφορετικό. Δεν αμφισβητώ δηλαδή τη νομιμότητα της χρήσης του δια, αλλά το πώς το τονίζουν τα λεξικά. Θα δεχόμουν τον τόνο αν με έπειθαν ότι η κυρίαρχη προφορά του είναι δϊά, πράγμα που όμως δεν δέχομαι. [Άσχετο: στον Θείο έρωτα αναφέρεται;]


----------



## Zazula (Nov 25, 2012)

Το ότι εγώ το _διά _το εννοώ δισύλλαβο (ασυνίζητο) το 'χω πει εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ξεις-Τέλος-πάντων-ή-τελοσπάντων&p=908#post908.


----------



## Costas (Nov 25, 2012)

Ναι, Ζαζ, αυτό είναι το κριτήριο: μονοσύλλαβο ή δισύλλαβο; Αλλά στο λινκαρισμένο σου δεν εξηγείς γιατί, μόνο λες ότι "τα 'χεις πει ήδη τα δικά σου". Πού όμως;


----------



## Zazula (Nov 25, 2012)

Ήταν (αν προσέξεις τις ημερομηνίες) σε κάποιο άλλο φόρουμ (κι ήταν τότε πολύ πρόσφατη η σχετική συζήτηση). Θα ψάξω να τα βρω και να τα τσιτάρω. :)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 25, 2012)

Είχε ρωτήσει ο Νίκελ:
.
Ένα άλλο πρόβλημα είναι τα απολιθώματα και ένα απολίθωμα είναι το «διά». Στα λεξικά και σε κείμενα θα το βρούμε με τόνο, που σημαίνει ότι παραμένει το αρχαϊκό δισύλλαβο και (πρέπει να) διαβάζεται [δι-ά]. Αναρωτήθηκα πόσες φορές το προφέρω δια και πόσες δι-ά. Φοβάμαι ότι λέω «δια πυρός και σιδήρου», «δια ροπάλου», «άπαξ δια παντός».

Το προφέρω δηλαδή όπως τα πια, για, μια, νια (κι ομορφονιά), όπως τις περισσότερες λέξεις που λήγουν σε ιά (ελάχιστες, τρεις-τέσσερις, χωρίζουν σε ι-ά, π.χ. Αποκριά, σκιά), όπως το δια- στις περισσότερες λέξεις που αρχίζουν από δια- (π.χ. διαβάζω).

Σκόνταψα λίγο στο «διά ταύτα», έπειτα όμως αντιλήφθηκα ότι χωρίζω τις συλλαβές αλλά λέω «διαταύτα», δηλαδή και πάλι δεν υπάρχει τόνος πάνω στο «α» του «δια».

Και σας ρωτάω στα σοβαρά: Ακόμα κι εσείς που χωρίζετε τις συλλαβές στο «δια» (δηλαδή δεν το λέτε όπως το «για» αλλά όπως το «σκιά»), το τονίζετε κιόλας; Λέτε «δι-ά ροπάλου»; Ή λέτε «διαροπάλου»; Αν το δεύτερο, όπως φαντάζομαι, να είστε βέβαιοι ότι σε λίγα χρόνια δεν θα μπορούμε να ξεχωρίσουμε το δια από το για.

Και για κάποιο λόγο έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο ορθογράφος του Word συμφωνεί από τώρα [ή: _αποτώρα_] μαζί μου και μου έχει κοκκινίσει τα «διά» αλλά όχι το «δια».​.
Έγραφα λοιπόν τότε:
.
Το "διά" ως λέξη ΔΕΝ είναι απολίθωμα. Μπορεί να συμμετέχει σε φράσεις-απολιθώματα, αλλά παραμένει η μόνη λέξη που χρησιμοποιείται στην αριθμητική πράξη της διαίρεσης. επομένως είναι αναπόφευκτο πως πρόκειται για μια λεξούλα που όλα τα παιδάκια θα μάθουν το αργότερο μέχρι την τρίτη δημοτικού - πολύ νωρίτερα από πλήθος άλλες, πιο καθημερινές. Το παιδί θα μάθει να λέει "έξι διά δύο", και θα πρέπει επίσης να του διδάξουμε και πώς να το γράφει αυτό σωστά.

Για αναρωτηθείτε, λοιπόν, τώρα: Μπορείτε να προφέρετε με συνίζηση το "δια" (sic) στην ανωτέρω πράξη 6÷2; Ενδεχομένως μπορείτε (αν και βάζω στοίχημα ότι με τίποτα δεν μπορείτε να πείτε με συνίζηση το "δύο" της πράξης αυτής). Θέλετε να εφαρμόσουμε σχήμα μία/μια και για το διά (μ' άλλα λόγια, γράψτ' το όπως το λες); Δεν θα είχα πρόβλημα με κάτι τέτοιο — αν και ποτέ δεν θα έγραφα "δια" (sic), δεδομένου ότι ποτέ δεν το λέω έτσι. (Και, παρεμπιπτόντως, θα το διόρθωνα όπου το έβλεπα, διότι μου είναι αφύσικα αδύνατο να το εκφέρω μονοσύλλαβα — ενώ δεν κάνω το ίδιο στο "μια"). Όσο όμως ο κανόνας υπαγορεύει τα δισύλλαβα να τονίζονται, και δεδομένου ότι η λέξη αυτή είναι δισύλλαβη και λεξικογραφικά και για το δικό μου γλωσσικό αισθητήριο, την τονίζω (και τη συλλαβίζω).

Δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που πιάνουμε τον ορθογράφο του Word να σφάλλει· απλώς ίσως στη συγκεκριμένη λέξη να μην ήταν η αντίδραση τόσο έντονη... το κακόμοιρο το "διά" είναι ένα αδικημένο λήμμα δεύτερης κατηγορίας... ένας παρίας της ελληνικής... που πάνω του θέλουμε να ξεσπάσουμε χωρίς λόγο. 

Νίκο, το "από δω κι από κει" (sic) εγώ το γράφω "από 'δώ κι από 'κεί" και το τονίζω (ενώ, για το ομόηχό του, γράφω "να δω")·οι λέξεις κατ' εμέ είναι "εδώ" κι "εκεί", και δηλώνω την αποβολή του αρχικού τους φωνήεντος, η οποία όμως δεν τις καθιστά και άτονες.​
Τέλος, Νίκο, είναι αναμενόμενο ότι οι περισσότερες απολιθωμένες εκφράσεις οδεύουν αργά αλλά σταθερά σε σχηματισμό μίας λέξης - όπως λ.χ. το "εντωμεταξύ". Πιστεύω ότι αυτό το φαινόμενο το επιταχύνει το να είναι κάποια από τις συνθετικές λέξεις απολίθωμα (όπως το "τω" — αν και λέμε "δόξα τω Θεώ), γι' αυτό το "διά ταύτα" μάλλον δεν τη γλυτώνει τη μονολεκτοποίηση (λόγω του "ταύτα", όμως) — ενώ το "διά βοής" περιλαμβάνει δύο ολοζώντανες λέξεις (_διά _και _βοή_), οπότε δεν συντρέχουν οι αντίστοιχοι λόγοι. Θα δούμε.
​.
Ο ίδιος ο Νίκελ πάντως, στο δικό μας νήμα που λινκάρισα πιο πάνω, το τονίζει πλέον το _διά _κανονικά.


----------



## Earion (Nov 25, 2012)

Συμφωνώ με τον Ζάζουλα. Αισθάνομαι κι εγώ τη λεπτή διαφορά ανάμεσα στο δϊά |ðia| και το δια |ðja|. Το _διά _στο _διά ταύτα_ δεν το προφέρω όπως το «--διά» στο _ποδιά _ή στο _ροδιά_. Η διάκριση έχει νόημα ακόμα (για μένα). Ωστόσο δεν προφέρω |ðia| στο _διαμέσου_. Εδώ η συνένωση των λέξεων έφερε και τη συνίζηση.

Elimeli (φίλε ή φίλη;), καλωσήρθες. Δεν είναι αλήθεια ότι όσα μας έρχονται από την αρχαία ορθογραφούνται «αβλεπί» και «άνευ ετέρου» κατά τα αρχαία. Το θέμα σηκώνει συζήτηση, μια συζήτηση που έχει αρχίσει στη Λεξιλογία (ίχνη της θα βρεις εδώ) αλλά δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί. Και πρόσεχε: όχι *πόσω μάλλον, αλλά «πόσο μάλλον». Για τα επιχειρήματα διάβασε εδώ και εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Nov 25, 2012)

Καλημέρα και καλωσόρισμα στο νέο μέλος. Δεν έχω αλλάξει απόψεις από τον καιρό που έγραφα το παράθεμα του #9. Πότε πότε προφέρω _διά_ όπως στη _σκιά_ και άλλοτε _δια_ όπως στη _λαδιά_, που δεν δείχνει την προφορά της από τον τονισμό της. Δηλαδή έχουμε την πολυτέλεια (μονοσύλλαβο ή δισύλλαβο) να κάνουμε θέμα για το _διά_ και να το κάνουμε για όσους ξέρουν καλά τους κανόνες του πολυτονικού. Το λέω αυτό με την ενδεχομένως λανθασμένη σιγουριά ότι η πλειονότητα (έως και η πλειοψηφία) των Ελλήνων λέει _μια_ (σαν την κατάληξη του _γαμιά_) αλλά γράφει _μία_. Με τον ίδιο τρόπο δεν είμαι βέβαιος ότι υπάρχει αντιστοιχία ανάμεσα στον τρόπο που προφέρουμε και γράφουμε το _διά/δια_. Ούτε μπορούμε να ξέρουμε τι λένε οι δάσκαλοι και τα παιδιά στην προπαίδεια αν δεν στείλουμε μικρόφωνα να κάνουν μια αξιόπιστη έρευνα. 

Άλλωστε, όπως φαίνεται από την παραπάνω νύξη, πιο ουσιαστικό είναι το ερώτημα: Σκοπεύουμε ποτέ να δείξουμε με κάποιον τρόπο τη διαφορά στην προφορά της _σκιάς_ και της _μαγιάς_; Δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό: ας σκεφτούμε με πόσους τρόπους προφέρουν οι Εγγλέζοι το «ough». Αρκεί να αποφασίσουμε πρώτα ότι θα ζήσουμε με αυτή την ακαταστασία στα _μια_ μας και στα _δια_ μας.


----------



## Costas (Nov 25, 2012)

Προσωπικά δεν με πείθει το επιχείρημα της διαφοράς προφοράς ανάμεσα σε διά και δjιά, όπως τα έγραψε ο Earion. Εκείνο που μετράει είναι η ταχύτητα της εκφοράς (το μικρόφωνο του nickel), όχι το αν αναπτύσσεται j ή όχι. Μπορείς κάλλιστα να προφέρεις γρήγορα, σε ένα χρόνο, το -ιά-, είτε με j είτε χωρίς. Όταν ας πούμε οι Ιταλοί λένε piano ή piu`, το λένε σε μία συλλαβή, κι ας μην το προφέρουν πχιάνο ούτε πχιού. Κι όταν μαθαίνεις σ' έναν Έλληνα να τις προφέρει αυτές τις ιταλικές λέξεις σωστά, του μαθαίνεις να μην αναπτύσσει το -χι- αλλά όχι να το προφέρει σε δύο χρόνους. Το j δηλαδή είναι κατά τη γνώμη μου ικανή μεν, αλλά όχι αναγκαία συνθήκη για τη μονοσυλλαβικότητα.
Περαιτέρω, η ύπαρξη ή όχι του j στο διά/δια εξαρτάται από τον ομιλητή, οπότε μιλάμε για το βασίλειο του υποκειμενικού. Οπότε κλίνω προς αυτό που δείχνει και ο γούγλης: ότι και οι δύο γραφές είναι σωστές.

Edit: για τα παρόμοια του σκιά, που είπε ο νίκελ, υπάρχει η λύση των διαλυτικών, που χρησιμοποιούνται από κάποιους (και από μένα), όταν η δισυλλαβία διαφοροποιεί το νόημα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 25, 2012)

Απ' αυτό το νήμα μαθαίνω πρώτη φορά ότι υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που προφέρουν το _διά_ μονοσύλλαβο, όπως π.χ. στο _διαβάζω_. Ποτέ στην ζωή μου δεν έχω ακούσει άτομο να το προφέρει έτσι. Προφανώς το ότι κάποιοι το προφέρουν μονοσύλλαβο δεν είναι αρκετό κριτήριο για τα λεξικά. Ειλικρινά, αυτό που λέει ο Κώστας περί μονοχρονίας δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Στα ελληνικά έχουμε είτε συνίζηση είτε όχι. Αν δεν έχουμε συνίζηση είναι δύο χρόνοι και από εκεί και πέρα η ταχύτητα εκφοράς του κάθε ατόμου είναι προσωπική πινελιά, όχι γλωσσολογικό στοιχείο (όπως αν κάποιος λέει [δι-υλίζω] ή [διλίζω]). Καταφανώς υπάρχει διαφορά ανάμεσα στο "_βιάζομαι να πάω στην δουλειά_" και "_βιάζομαι ψυχικά_", όσο γρήγορα κι αν προφέρει κανείς το "ια" στον βιασμό.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 25, 2012)

Ερώτηση: πώς θα προφέρατε τη φράση Επειδή και δια ταύτα; Λόγω ρυθμικότητας, εδώ το δια εγώ θα το πρόφερα δι-ά

Όσο για το σκιά, αλλιώς λέω _η αυλή σκι-άζεται από μια μεγάλη μουριά _κι αλλιώς _το παιδί σκιάζεται όταν βλέπει λύκους._


----------



## Costas (Nov 25, 2012)

Το βιάζομαι του Hellegennes είναι από αυτά που μπορεί να τους βάλω διαλυτικά, αν θεωρήσω ότι πρέπει να διασαφηνίσω το νόημα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 25, 2012)

bernardina said:


> εδώ το δια εγώ θα το πρόφερα δι-ά


Για την ακρίβεια, προφέρεις (και προφέρω) /epiðí keðiatáfta/.

Προσθήκη: Δηλαδή, μη νομίζεις ότι τονίζεις «δι-ά». Απλώς χωρίζεις τους δύο ήχους σε «δι-α».


----------



## Costas (Nov 25, 2012)

Ναι, αν θες να το πεις σε τροχαϊκό οχτασύλλαβο. Όμως το διαταύτα το ακούμε συνεχώς στην τηλεόραση στη φράση "πάμε στο διαταύτα" και έχει σαφώς συνίζηση, όπως είπε ο Earion.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 25, 2012)

Εγώ πάντως λέω πάντα _διαταύτα_, ποτέ "διά ταύτα", αλλά προφέροντας το _δια_ όπως στο _διαβάλλω_. Ούτε στην τηλεόραση το ακούω ποτέ διαφορετικά (αν κι αυτό δεν είναι κριτήριο, γιατί π.χ. κι ο Σημίτης πρόφερε [πχιότητα]).


----------



## Zazula (Nov 25, 2012)

Costas said:


> Το διαταύτα το ακούμε συνεχώς στην τηλεόραση στη φράση "πάμε στο διαταύτα" και έχει σαφώς συνίζηση.


Όχι από μένα, πάντως. :)


----------



## Costas (Nov 25, 2012)

Γι' αυτό ακριβώς λέω ότι θεωρώ και τις δύο γραφές σωστές. Άρα θα με κάλυπταν τα λεξικά, αν τις έβαζαν και τις δύο πλάι-πλάι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 25, 2012)

Costas said:


> Γι' αυτό ακριβώς λέω ότι θεωρώ και τις δύο γραφές σωστές. Άρα θα με κάλυπταν τα λεξικά, αν τις έβαζαν και τις δύο πλάι-πλάι.



Αν σημειώναμε την συνίζηση και ήσουν λεξικό, θα έβαζες δjαλύω και διαλύω, δίπλα-δίπλα;


----------



## nickel (Nov 25, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Αν σημειώναμε την συνίζηση και ήσουν λεξικό, θα έβαζες δjαλύω και διαλύω, δίπλα-δίπλα;


Helle, είναι αρκετές οι λέξεις που προφέρονται με δύο τρόπους (σκέψου τα «ντ»). Για όσες έχουν δύο σωστές προφορές θα έπρεπε οι δύο αυτές προφορές να φαίνονται στη *φωνητική μεταγραφή* που φιλοξενεί το ΛΚΝ. Εδώ όμως η συζήτηση είναι για τον τονισμό του *διά/δια* και το πώς _γράφεται_ σύμφωνα με το πώς προφέρεται. Είναι δύο οι προφορές και είναι και οι δύο σωστές. Θα έπρεπε να φαίνεται και στη γραφή όπως αναγράφεται στα λεξικά. Στο *βιάζομαι* και στο *διαλύω* δεν υπάρχει αυτή η δυνατότητα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 25, 2012)

Μισό λεπτό. Το _βιάζομαι_ και το _διαλύω_ δεν είναι ίδιες περιπτώσεις. Στο _βιάζομαι_ η διαφορά είναι νοηματική ανάμεσα στις δυο προφορές (το ΛΚΝ τις σημειώνει αμφότερες, σε ξεχωριστά λήμματα). Όμως το _διαλύω_ δεν έχει δεύτερη έννοια παρότι έχει δεύτερη προφορά (όπως π.χ. και το _διάστημα_). Εκεί το ΛΚΝ σημειώνει μόνο την καθιερωμένη (δialío).


----------



## Zazula (Nov 25, 2012)

Ρελάνς με ΝΕΛ, το οποίο επισημαίνει στα λήμματά του ποιες λέξεις είναι ασυνίζητες και ποιες συνιζημένες: *διά*, πρόθ. (ασυνίζ.). :)


----------



## SBE (Nov 25, 2012)

Κι εγώ, σαν τον Ελληγενή, πρώτη φορά ακούω τώρα ότι το διά είναι μονοσύλλαβο. 
Μάλιστα εγώ το προφέρω με τον ίδιο τόνο και στις δύο συλλαβές. Δηλαδή όχι όπως τον Δία, αλλά όπως δί-ά.


----------



## Costas (Nov 25, 2012)

Άλλη χρήσιμη περίπτωση των διαλυτικών είναι τα λόγια και τα λόγϊα (πληθ. του ουσιαστικού _το λόγιο_, π.χ. τα λόγϊα του Ιησού, ή και επιθέτου, π.χ. λόγϊα λόγια), η άδεια κάμαρα και η άδει-α άνευ αποδοχών, μόνο που στην τελευταία αυτή περίπτωση πού να βάλεις τα διαλυτικά;

Ερώτηση: Όσοι πιστεύετε ότι η συνίζηση στο δια είναι αδιανόητη, πιστεύετε το ίδιο και για τα σύνθετα με δια-;


----------



## nickel (Nov 25, 2012)

Helle, φοβάμαι ότι είσαι εκτός θέματος. Όταν το θηλυκό τού _ένας_ έχει δύο γραφές και δύο φωνητικές μεταγραφές (κοίτα εδώ), θα έπρεπε να ισχύσει το ίδιο και για το _διά/δια_.



Zazula said:


> Ρελάνς με ΝΕΛ, το οποίο επισημαίνει στα λήμματά του ποιες λέξεις είναι ασυνίζητες και ποιες συνιζημένες: *διά*, πρόθ. (ασυνίζ.). :)



Εσύ μπορεί να το θεωρείς ρελάνς υπέρ τού _διά_, αλλά εγώ προσθέτω το ΝΕΛ στα λεξικά που θέλουν ξεσκόνισμα. Πρέπει να γράψει τη λέξη και με τους δύο τρόπους και να βάλει το χαρακτηρισμό «(ασυνίζ. & συνιζ.)».



SBE said:


> Μάλιστα εγώ το προφέρω με τον ίδιο τόνο και στις δύο συλλαβές. Δηλαδή όχι όπως τον Δία, αλλά όπως δί-ά.


Ναι, εσύ και ο 3-CPO. Όπως είπα και πιο πάνω, η λέξη, ακόμα και όταν προφέρεται με τους φθόγγους χώρια, δεν παίρνει τόνο. Π.χ. το _διά βοής_ το προφέρεις (ελπίζω) /ðiavoís/ και όχι /ðíávoís/. Αν ξέρετε από φωνητική μεταγραφή, το δεύτερο είναι του 3-CPO.


----------



## nickel (Nov 25, 2012)

Άσκηση: ΠΩΣ ΓΡΑΦΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΠΡΟΦΕΡΕΤΕ ΤΟ «ΔΙΑ ΜΙΑΣ»;


----------



## Themis (Nov 25, 2012)

Διαμιάς. Το /δια/ ασυνίζητο.
Και μια που ανέφερε ο Κώστας περί διαλυτικών, μια παλαιότερη παρατήρησή μου:


> Μια άλλη κλασική ασάφεια συνδέεται με τη χρήση του «ίδιος» για κεφάλαια, πόρους κτλ. Αφού η γραφή μας δεν δέχτηκε διαλυτικά για τη διάκριση του «ί-διος» από το «ί-δι-ος», η μόνη δυνατότητά μας είναι το κατέβασμα του τόνου του «ί-δι-ος» στη γενική και στην αιτιατική, π.χ. ιδίων κεφαλαίων, ιδίους πόρους. Η φράση «προσπάθειες να αναπτύξουν ίδιους ενεργειακούς πόρους» είναι αμφίσημη, το κατέβασμα του τόνου αίρει την αμφισημία (αν και προτιμότερο θα ήταν να πούμε το απλούστατο «δικούς τους ενεργειακούς πόρους»). Εν πάση περιπτώσει, όποτε έχουμε ί-δι-α κεφάλαια/ πόρους, συνιστάται όχι μόνο να κατεβάζουμε τον τόνο στη γενική και αιτιατική, αλλά και να προσπαθούμε να γυρίσουμε την ονομαστική σε πτώση στην οποία θα μπορούμε να κατεβάσουμε τον τόνο.


----------



## nickel (Nov 25, 2012)

Themis said:


> Διαμιάς. Το /δια/ ασυνίζητο.


Μόνο που από τον τονισμό της λέξης που έχει γίνει μία, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αν προφέρεται το ΜΙΑΣ συνιζημένο ή ασυνίζητο, δηλαδή: (α) διά μιας ή (β) διά μιάς. (Αν και ξέρω τι προφέρει ο Θέμης. )


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 25, 2012)

nickel said:


> Helle, φοβάμαι ότι είσαι εκτός θέματος. Όταν το θηλυκό τού _ένας_ έχει δύο γραφές και δύο φωνητικές μεταγραφές (κοίτα εδώ), θα έπρεπε να ισχύσει το ίδιο και για το _διά/δια_.



Μα τι σχέση έχει το ένα με το άλλο, βρε nickel; Το ένα έχει δυο διαφορετικούς τονισμούς και δυο διαφορετικές έννοιες και το άλλο έχει τον ίδιο τονισμό και την ίδια έννοια, απλά κάποιοι -πράγμα που απ' ό,τι βλέπω δεν είμαι ο μόνος που μόλις μαθαίνει- το προφέρετε με δυο διαφορετικούς τρόπους. Ε, αυτό δεν διαφέρει καθόλου με το ότι υπάρχει κόσμος που προφέρει με συνίζηση και χωρίς, οποιαδήποτε λέξη ενέχει συνίζηση. Ξαναλέω ότι το "μία-μια" είναι άσχετο. Υπάρχει κόσμος που προφέρει δισύλλαβα και τα δύο (δηλαδή μί-α και μι-ά), ωστόσο δεν παύει να είναι διαφορετικός ο τόνος -και η έννοια.


----------



## Costas (Nov 25, 2012)

nickel said:


> Εσύ μπορεί να το θεωρείς ρελάνς υπέρ τού _διά_, αλλά εγώ προσθέτω το ΝΕΛ στα λεξικά που θέλουν ξεσκόνισμα. Πρέπει να γράψει τη λέξη και με τους δύο τρόπους και να βάλει το χαρακτηρισμό «(ασυνίζ. & συνιζ.)».


Αυτό θα είχα γράψει κι εγώ, αλλά δεν ήθελα να...χοντρύνω το παιχνίδι. :) Τέλος πάντων, +1.

δί-ά: Σουηδός ήταν ο 3-CPO;


----------



## nickel (Nov 25, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Ξαναλέω ότι το "μία-μια" είναι άσχετο. Υπάρχει κόσμος που προφέρει δισύλλαβα και τα δύο (δηλαδή μί-α και μι-ά), ωστόσο δεν παύει να είναι διαφορετικός ο τόνος -και η έννοια.



Ωραία, έμαθα ότι υπάρχει και κόσμος που προφέρει δισύλλαβο _μι-ά_. Τι άλλο θα ακούσω... (Ελπίζω να είναι η δοτική, _εν μιά νυκτί_.)


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 25, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ωραία, έμαθα ότι υπάρχει και κόσμος που προφέρει δισύλλαβο _μι-ά_.



Πέρα από τοπικά ιδιώματα που η συνίζηση είναι σχεδόν ανύπαρκτη, υπάρχει κόσμος που την αποφεύγει (μερικές φορές με προτίμηση στα "πιο" και "μια"). Το μισό ελληνικό πεντάγραμμο των 60's πρόφερε χωρίς συνίζηση (θα έβαζα γιουτιούμπια αλλά δεν θέλω να κλέψω την δουλειά του Δαεμάνου).



nickel said:


> Τι άλλο θα ακούσω...



Ότι υπάρχει κόσμος που προφέρει μισό φωνήεν ανάμεσα στο "τρ" ή στο "ρτ" (ειδικά σε τραγούδια).


----------



## nickel (Nov 25, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Πέρα από τοπικά ιδιώματα που η συνίζηση είναι σχεδόν ανύπαρκτη


Πάνω που έλεγα τι άλλο θα ακούσω!


----------



## daeman (Nov 25, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Πέρα από τοπικά ιδιώματα που η συνίζηση είναι σχεδόν ανύπαρκτη, υπάρχει κόσμος που την αποφεύγει (μερικές φορές με προτίμηση στα "πιο" και "μια"). Το μισό ελληνικό πεντάγραμμο των 60's πρόφερε χωρίς συνίζηση (θα έβαζα γιουτιούμπια αλλά δεν θέλω να κλέψω την δουλειά του Δαεμάνου)...



Δεν του κλέβεις τη δουλειά (ασυνίζητο το λένε αυτό στα τοπικά ιδιώματα; δουλει-ά; Σε ποια; ), μ' αυτά που λες του πέφτουν τα μαλλιά (μαλλι-ά; μαλλιά από τσόνι και γάλα από χελώνα ). Έχεις κάνει καμιά (καμι-ά; ) έρευνα γι' αυτό, έχεις να παρουσιάσεις στοιχεία ή σου το είπαν τα στοιχειά; Αμάν πι-ά. Κι εγώ που νόμιζα πως «δεν φημίζεσαι για την συμπάθειά σου στις διαλεκτικές ποικιλίες». Όσο για τη δεκαετία του '60 και τα ποπάκια της, δεν νομίζω πως είναι αυτό κριτήριο για τα σημερινά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 25, 2012)

daeman said:


> Όσο για τη δεκαετία του '60 και τα ποπάκια της, δεν νομίζω πως είναι αυτό κριτήριο για τα σημερινά.



Όχι, δεν είναι.


----------



## nickel (Nov 25, 2012)

Συγγνώμη για τον εκνευρισμό και τις ειρωνείες, Helle, αλλά πραγματικά με φουρκίζει αυτή η αόριστη αναφορά σε διαλέκτους κάθε φορά που δεν μας βγαίνουν τα κουκιά (ασυνίζ.). Και αφού είπα ότι δεν υπάρχει _μιά_ στη νεοελληνική (μόνο η δοτική της αρχαίας), να προσθέσω ότι τα μοναδικά άλλα μονοσύλλαβα συνιζημένα που υπάρχουν και σαν ασυνίζητα με τόνο πρέπει να είναι η _βια - βία_ και η αντωνυμία _ποιον_ που παίζει με το ουσιαστικό. Ασυνίζητα είναι η _ροιά_ και η _χροιά_, ασυνίζητο το _ποιόν_ (ουσιαστικό) και συνιζημένα και άτονα τα _ποιος - ποια - ποιο_ κ.τ.ό. Ελπίζω να είναι κατανοητή η διαφορά γιατί αλλιώς βάζουμε τόνους με τον τόνο, εκεί που δεν πρέπει. Και πρέπει να ανοίξω καμιά γραμματική, γιατί όλο και κάτι θα ξεχνάω — πια (ασυνίζ.) [αλλά «Πιάφ»].


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 25, 2012)

Το ότι είναι κοινή προφορά το "δjα", όταν δεν είναι α΄ συνθετικό, από πού προκύπτει;

Όσο για αόριστη αναφορά, μού φαίνεται περίεργο που κανενός το μυαλό δεν πήγε στα ποντιακά, όπου *ΔΕΝ* υπάρχει συνίζηση. Πείτε μου ότι κι αυτό το ακούτε πρώτη φορά.


----------



## nickel (Nov 25, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Το ότι είναι κοινή προφορά το "δjα", όταν δεν είναι α΄ συνθετικό, από πού προκύπτει;


Από το αφτί μας, που λέει ότι είναι διαδεδομένη προφορά. Ωστόσο, αν δεν βγει στο δρόμο η ομάδα μέτρησης με τα μικρόφωνα, να δώσει αξιόπιστες μετρήσεις, ούτε θα σε πείσω ούτε θα με πείσεις (rhyme unintended).



Τι έχουν κάνει στο _Longman Pronunciation Dictionary_ με βάση μετρήσεις δείγματος (πάνελ) 275 φυσικών ομιλητών:








(Μη με πας στα ποντιακά, θα ξαναφουντώσω. Τι σχέση μπορεί να έχουν τα ποντιακά με το πώς θα γράφουν τα λεξικά το _διά/δια_;)


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 25, 2012)

nickel said:


> Από το αφτί μας, που λέει ότι είναι διαδεδομένη προφορά. Ωστόσο, αν δεν βγει στο δρόμο η ομάδα μέτρησης με τα μικρόφωνα, να δώσει αξιόπιστες μετρήσεις, ούτε θα σε πείσω ούτε θα με πείσεις (rhyme unintended).



Ναι, αλλά αυτό μπορούμε να το πούμε για οποιαδήποτε προφορά. Δεν βγάζουμε άκρη, έτσι.




nickel said:


> (Μη με πας στα ποντιακά, θα ξαναφουντώσω. Τι σχέση μπορεί να έχουν τα ποντιακά με το πώς θα γράφουν τα λεξικά το _διά/δια_; )



Είπες ότι πρώτη φορά ακούς διάλεκτο χωρίς συνίζηση. Αυτήν την σχέση έχει.


----------



## nickel (Nov 25, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Ναι, αλλά αυτό μπορούμε να το πούμε για οποιαδήποτε προφορά. Δεν βγάζουμε άκρη, έτσι.


Εμείς βγάζουμε άκρη συζητώντας και γράφοντας (όπου γράφουμε και όπως γράφουμε) με προσωπική μας ευθύνη. Ας κάνουν και οι λεξικογράφοι τη δουλειά τους. 



Hellegennes said:


> Είπες ότι πρώτη φορά ακούς διάλεκτο χωρίς συνίζηση. Αυτήν την σχέση έχει.





Hellegennes said:


> Πέρα από τοπικά ιδιώματα που η συνίζηση είναι σχεδόν ανύπαρκτη



Εδώ σε αδίκησα. Διάβασα την παραπάνω δήλωση με κόμμα («Πέρα από τοπικά ιδιώματα, που η συνίζηση είναι σχεδόν ανύπαρκτη»). Εξακολουθεί να μην έχει αυτή η δήλωση καμιά σχέση με το ζήτημα, με το «διά ταύτα».


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 25, 2012)

Κι ότι ήμουν έτοιμος να πω, παραπάνω, "προσοχή στα κόμματα". Η σχέση της δήλωσης με το θέμα μας είναι ότι αποτελεί μέρος μεγαλύτερης πρότασης. Αν την αποκόψεις, φυσικά και δεν έχει νόημα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 25, 2012)

Έριξα μια ματιά σε γραμματική και είδα ότι ξέχασα να αναφέρω το ζευγαράκι *ο βίος* [víos] και *το βιος* [vjós].

http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=βιος&sin=all


----------



## Zazula (Nov 26, 2012)

Το Μεσαιωνικό του Κριαρά έχει και συνιζημένο _μετριάζω _"μετρώ" (το ασυνίζητο _μετριάζω _είναι γνωστό).
Και υπάρχει και το ζευγάρι _κάλλιο _(ασυνίζ., από το αρχαιοπρεπές _κάλλιον _με νεοελληνική προσαρμογή) "καλύτερο" και _κάλλιο _(συνιζ., σε παροιμιακές εκφράσεις) "καλύτερα" — και, αν κάποιος είναι λίγο ανορθόγραφος, και _κάλιο_ (ασυνίζ.) "χημικό στοιχείο".


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 26, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Το Μεσαιωνικό του Κριαρά έχει και συνιζημένο _μετριάζω _"μετρώ"



Πώς στα κομμάτια γίνεται αυτό; Είναι απρόφερτο.


----------



## daeman (Nov 26, 2012)

..
Και τα _κοπιάζω_ [kopxázo & kopiázo, κάνω κόπο] και _κοπιάζω_ [kopxázo, προσέρχομαι], αλλά η σημασιολογική διάκρισή τους με βάση τη συνίζηση δεν είναι καθολική. Νομίζω πως τηρείται λίγο περισσότερο στους παρελθοντικούς χρόνους λόγω ευχέρειας μέσω τονισμού, _κοπίασε_ και _κόπιασε_, _κοπίαζαν_ και _κόπιαζαν_.


----------



## Costas (Nov 26, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Πώς στα κομμάτια γίνεται αυτό; Είναι απρόφερτο.


Όσο 'απρόφερτη' είναι η πετριά, που δεν είναι πατρϊά.


----------



## nickel (Nov 26, 2012)

Φοβάμαι ότι, σαν τον Έλλη, είμαι ανίκανος να προφέρω με συνίζηση και το _μετριάζω_ και την _πετριά_. Θα το φάω εντελώς το -_ι_-.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 26, 2012)

nickel said:


> Φοβάμαι ότι, σαν τον Έλλη, είμαι ανίκανος να προφέρω με συνίζηση και το _μετριάζω_ και την _πετριά_. Θα το φάω εντελώς το -_ι_-.



Τι να πω, μπορεί εμείς να έχουμε το πρόβλημα. Πάντως δεν έχω ακούσει κανέναν να προφέρει πετριά με συνίζηση, μόνο πολύ κολλημένα το γιώτα με το άλφα, όπως στο τριάντα και στο τριακόσια (μάλιστα ίσως να είναι η αδυναμία συνίζησης που δημιούργησε τον τύπο "τρακόσια").


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 26, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> ( "τρακόσια").



όποτε το ακούω αυτό, συνήθως σε αθηναϊκά κανάλια, μου ανάβουν τα λαμπάκια


----------



## Costas (Nov 26, 2012)

Ε, τότε λέγε το τρακόσα. :)


----------



## nickel (Nov 29, 2013)

Εδώ, σχόλιο για τη *διαβίου μάθηση*.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 3, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Όσο για το σκιά, αλλιώς λέω _η αυλή σκι-άζεται από μια μεγάλη μουριά _κι αλλιώς _το παιδί σκιάζεται όταν βλέπει λύκους._


Προχθές σε ένα δελτίο ειδήσεων, έβαλαν κάποια δεσποινίδα να διαβάσει το κείμενο που βλέπαμε πάνω στην οθόνη, με τις δηλώσεις κάποιου πολιτικού, και διάβασε το "σκι-άζω" δηλαδή "ρίχνω σκιά" ως "σκιά-ζω" δηλαδή φοβίζω.


----------



## dimitrisarnaout (May 26, 2014)

Καλημέρα σας. Με λένε Δημήτρη, είμαι 36 ετών, μένω στην Άνω Γλυφάδα, και ήρθα με μια απορία!
Τελικά τι συμπέρασμα βγήκε; Το δια προφερόμενο ως dja και όχι ως dia σε σύνθετες λέξεις που χρησιμοποιούμε οι περισσότεροι καθημερινά (διάθεση, διαδικασία, διαλογισμός κλπ.) είναι λάθος; Όλα τα λεξικά δείχνουν την προτίμηση στον λογιότερο (κακά τα ψέματα) και κατάλοιπο της καθαρεύουσας και της αρχαίας ελληνικής φωνητικό τύπο dia (οι γονείς μου και πολλοί άνθρωπο πάνω από 60, ασχέτως μορφωτικού επιπέδου, θα πουν σαφώς συχνότερα dia από τον μέσο εικοσάρη έως και πενηντάρη), κάποιες σελίδες στο internet αναφέρουν σε ορισμένα ρήματα ότι ο συνιζημένος τύπος είναι λάθος, αλλά το γεγονός παραμένει πως στην προφορική γλώσσα και δη την καθομιλουμένη ειδικά σε ορισμένες λέξεις δεν μου πάει το dia. Θα πω διάθεση (dja), αν δεν βρίσκομαι κάπου επίσημα ή αν μιλάω αυθόρμητα, καθώς και διάλειμμα, διαβάλλω, διαπλοκή κλπ. Όσο μάλιστα πιο «λαϊκή»' είναι η λέξη, π.χ. Διακοφτό, τόσο πιο αυτόματα η γλώσσα θα προφέρει τον συνιζημένο τύπο. Δεν θα ήθελα να ακούγομαι αμόρφωτος για ένα «ι» . Ποια είναι η άποψη των senior member εδώ μέσα ;;:drool:


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2014)

Γεια σου, Δημήτρη, καλωσήρθες.

Αν κάνεις αυτό το ψάξιμο στο ΛΚΝ:
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekL...a/search.html?start=0&lq=δjá&loptall=true&dq=
θα δεις όλες τις λέξεις με -δια- που προφέρεται με συνίζηση, σύμφωνα με το ΛΚΝ.

Το περιορισμένο
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekL...s/lexica/search.html?lq=[δjá&loptall=true&dq=
έχει μόνο τις λέξεις που αρχίζουν από δια- με συνίζηση.

Τώρα γιατί το _διαβάζω_ έχει συνίζηση και η _διάθεση_ δεν έχει είναι ένα μυστήριο που δεν μπορώ να σου εξηγήσω. Άλλες λέξεις τις προφέρω πότε έτσι και πότε αλλιώς, π.χ. _διάρθρωση_. Και οπωσδήποτε χωρίς συνίζηση λέω _δυαδικός_.

Και μόνο που ρωτάς δείχνει ότι έχεις αφτί και προσέχεις. Αν σου αρέσει το [δjá], να το λες εκεί που ακούς να το λένε και άλλοι.


----------



## dimitrisarnaout (May 27, 2014)

nickel said:


> Γεια σου, Δημήτρη, καλωσήρθες.
> 
> Αν κάνεις αυτό το ψάξιμο στο ΛΚΝ:
> http://www.greek-language.gr/greekL...a/search.html?start=0&lq=δjá&loptall=true&dq=
> ...


Thanks. Δεν μπορώ να μπω, ίσως γίνονται «εργασίες» στο site.
Πάντως βλέπω πως είναι νομικό πρόσωπο ιδιωτικού δικαίου. Ακόμα κι αν δίνει πιστοποιητικά κι έχει αίγλη, δεν δίνει μια στάνταρ απάντηση.
Το _διαβάζω _φυσικά έχει συνίζηση και το _δυαδικός _(που εξάλλου δεν είναι _δια_) όχι. Όπως είναι λάθος να λες _διάθεση _με το _διά_- μια συλλαβή. Υπάρχει κάποιο λεξικό που να δέχεται και τους δύο τρόπους ή ρητά να απορρίπτει ως λανθασμένο τον συνιζημένο τύπο;


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2014)

Το συγκεκριμένο πολύ αξιόπιστο λεξικό είναι το μοναδικό, νομίζω. ελληνικό που παραθέτει προφορά. Δεν θα βρεις λήμματα όπου δίνει και τις δύο προφορές, όπως συμβαίνει π.χ. στα ομόγραφα _βιάζω_. Το λεξικό επιδιώκει να αποτυπώσει τη μία προφορά που θεωρεί πιο διαδεδομένη, αν και δεν γνωρίζω με ποια κριτήρια. Ωστόσο, δεν μιλαμε τη γλώσσα και δεν προφέρουμε ανοίγοντας λεξικά για να δούμε πώς καταγράφεται η προφορά.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 16, 2015)

Στο ΧΛΝΓ αποκλειστικά δισύλλαβο (και με τόνο) το _*διά*_.


----------



## nickel (Feb 16, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Στο ΧΛΝΓ αποκλειστικά δισύλλαβο (και με τόνο) το _*διά*_.



Όπως το ΛΚΝ δεν έλαβε υπόψη του πόσοι μπορεί να προφέρουν το *διά* (το έχει [δiá]) όπως προφέρουν το *για* [ja], έτσι και για το ΧΛΝΓ δεν μέτρησε ούτε η προφορά ούτε το πόσοι γράφουν «δια». Μόνο που το δεύτερο λέγεται και «χρηστικό».


----------



## Zazula (Feb 16, 2015)

nickel said:


> Όπως το ΛΚΝ δεν έλαβε υπόψη του πόσοι μπορεί να προφέρουν το *διά* (το έχει [δiá]) όπως προφέρουν το *για* [ja], έτσι και για το ΧΛΝΓ δεν μέτρησε ούτε η προφορά ούτε το πόσοι γράφουν «δια». Μόνο που το δεύτερο λέγεται και «χρηστικό».


Υπέροχη πάσα για να επαναλάβω τη μάντρα μου ότι «η προφορά δεν πρέπει να συσχετίζεται με —ή να αποτελεί παράμετρο για— τη γραφή» (βλ. τη γνωστή θέση μου για το τελικό νι εδώ κ.επ. αλλά κ.προηγ.)· η προφορά είναι θέμα τού καθενός (εγώ πιχί ισοπεδώνω όλα τα μπ, μεταξύ πολλών άλλων). Γράψ' το _διά _και πες το και _γέφυρα_, αν θες.


----------



## nickel (Feb 16, 2015)

Βέβαια, αν σκεφτούμε ότι γράφουμε *για* (και όχι *γιά*) και ότι το (εντάξει, όχι 100% αξιόπιστο) Γκουγκλ δίνει:

δια : 9.390.000 
διά : 866.000

θα μπορούσα να πω «Γράψ' το _δια_ και πες το και _δι-ά_ αν θες». :)


Στα σοβαρά:
Δεν σκάω. Απλώς βλέπω ότι εδώ το Χρηστικό δεν κάνει καλά τη δουλειά του. Το Wiktionary την κάνει καλύτερα:

*διά*
[...]
Εναλλακτικές μορφές:
*δι’
δια*
http://el.wiktionary.org/wiki/διά


----------



## nickel (Feb 16, 2015)

Το λήμμα *διά* του Wiktionary έχει μια σημείωση στο κάτω μέρος που λέει:


Η λέξη αυτή σύμφωνα με τη σχολική γραμματική γράφεται χωρίς τόνο και θεωρείται μονοσύλλαβη. Σε άλλα λεξικά θεωρείται δισύλλαβη και γράφεται με τόνο.

Για την ακρίβεια, η νέα γραμματική του δημοτικού βάζει το *διά* στις λόγιες (απαρχαιωμένες) προθέσεις και το τονίζει. Στη σελίδα 102.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 16, 2015)

50-50 το δίνει το Google στα αποκλειστικά αποτελέσματα. Αλλά το Google δεν είναι καλός μετρητής σε θέματα τονισμού, για αρκετά ευνόητους λόγους. Θα πρέπει να διαχωρίσεις ποια από τα άτονα "δια" είναι πλήρως άτονα κείμενα.


----------

